# Paphiopedilum vietnamense



## werner.freitag (Oct 24, 2019)

I got a bottle with P. vietnamense recently and deflasked them yesterday. They are now in clay pots in a bark-lava-mix.
They will grow together with my other Paphs , hopefully.
Any special recommendations for me ?
Greetings

Werner


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2019)

Looking good. Where are you growing them?


----------



## werner.freitag (Oct 28, 2019)

together with other Paphs in my shadehouse in Northern Thailand


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2019)

Ahhhhh, a dream>  Thanks for sharing, good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 15, 2019)

keep us updated.


----------

